# Pod X3 Live?



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Yo guys.... I've been looking at getting a Pod X3 Live for a little while, cause I figure that if I were to buy all the effects and amps that it models, I'd be spending a lot more than buying one multi-effect.

Have you had any experiences with the X3, good or bad?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Its a great tool to have and I do.

To use it its pretty simple as long as you take the time to read the manual and figure it out. The models are great but your better off to make your own patches.

Over the last week or so my honeymoon has ended and I relized that I am a plug and play guy. Plug in an amp and let er rip.
The FX on the Pod are great and worthwhile IF you use them, if not a couple pedals will do the trick.

If you run it straight to a power amp the tones may be a bit digital sounding. Try before you buy for a week to be sure, L&M has some rental units.

Also the recording funtion is great, I tried it but its not for me..

Hope that helps..


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I has the VT Live.....sounded GREAT on its own - i.e through headphones...I mean - REALLY GREAT........bring it to a gig or a jam.....I concur with BEVO's comments.....IT CAN sound GREAT going directly to a power amp with modeling tuned on - but ya REALLY gotta take the time to tweak so it doesn't sound all digitized.......

for me - taking the time to get it just right wasn't in the cards - one of the players in my band DOES spend this time and it really does sound fabulous,,,,,but more than that - I found myself using really only a couple of effects...so I opted to get rid of it and get some decent pedals instead....never say never, but I doubt I'll go back to modeling


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

When you say "digital sounding," do you mean the lack of any warm tonality that preamp tubes would create? I don't have a lot of experience with modeling so I can't really picture what you're talking about.

Also, I know that the X3 lets you make your own patches... What difference does it make? For example, would custom patches help someone sound that MUCH more like Eric Johnson, for example? My buddy has an X3 and he gets some pretty good stuff on it, however I've never asked him whether he's using custom patches or not.

Thanks for the help, since this would be my first big effects purchase. The only prior experience I've had with effects was buying a Boss Chorus pedal and an Overdrive, which doesn't really apply here. 

Also, if it helps, I'd be running the X3 directly into a PA with a borrowed amp for output, or a Blues Junior when I get home from university. I'd be playing for a church while I'm here.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

creating your own patches is universal with the Line 6 stuff......what is meant by that - is you can use what Line 6 thinks is good - or you can download patches off Line 6's web site - and those will be what whoever created it thinks sounds great coupled with whatever they are using for the amp / speaker setup....but since your amp / speaker setup will be unique, its best you start from scratch...pick your amp, pick your amp settings, pick whatever effects you want to assign to that patch

it can help get you close to a tone you're trying to emulate if you spend lots of time with it (i.e. pick the amp Eric Johnson uses to start for example) ....but you'll still have the guitar, power amp / speaker / environment components to the tone that the POD can't control

I can't really explain further what I mean by digital sounding except maybe to compare it as a CD to vinyl.....but more extreme...if that makes any sense....I found it great on its own - but couple it in a mix of other musicians playing with non digital rigs....the difference becomes obvious

I think PODS are great as well as most other higher end effects / amp modelers - and they have their place.......for some people it's suitable for live...but ya gotta spend your time on it


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I just played a couple songs back to back, sorry can't record. And the difference between a tube amp and a digital amp is mmm ohh!!

Think of light!
Hospital lights, cold,sterile clinical un flattering.
Office or school lights, boring, no pressence, can't tell they are there.
Resteraunt lights, warm, welcoming, calming.
Fire light, even more warm, mesmerizing, draws you in.

So tones
Cheap digital=hospital
Better digital=School.
Best digital=School, resteraunt.
Best tube=Resteraunt, less school
Classic tube=Fire

You know the lights, all lights are graded in Kelvin, this is temperature of the bulb. Hospital would be cold fire would be warm. This also fits with the tone and feel of the sound/light.

The other thing missing is dynamics.
If you pick a digital note hard or soft it does not change much.
A good tube amp will change volume, this change can be massive with the right amp/cab.

It was a massive difference today, the tube amp made the songs sound so much warmer than the X3.
One last thing, on the tube.. today I was getting a kick how when I fretted a note I could feel the guitar viabrate, that exact same vibration was coming out of the amp..COOOOOOL!

Sorry for the lesson, I am an Engineer and think like that..
Hope it helps.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

For pass 2 days I been playing with my Podxt.
I dont know if X3 got better but in my humble opinion no matter how hard you try you cant get the tone of a real tube amp. 
I think clean is ok but talking about distortion...everyone knows its digitalkqoct
But i still like my pod because its so handy in terms of recording.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I was planning to run my X3 (if I buy it,) into a Blues Junior. Would that make up for the lack of warmth?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You got it!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Classic tube=Fire
> 
> .


great analogy.....I'll add....Classic tube plus a little bit of reverb = fire with a pot of boiling steam on top


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nohtanhoj said:


> I was planning to run my X3 (if I buy it,) into a Blues Junior. Would that make up for the lack of warmth?


you'll likely want to turn amp modeling off on your patches if you are going to do this - rendering the POD as only an effects bank...leaving it on would be like plugging your guitar into an amp then into another amp in series


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah that makes sense. Thanks for the help guys, I'll figure it out.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a Digitech RP350 which was ok on it's own or through a powered amp. It sounded good through my Blackheart but I couldn't see the point of digital into tube, so I got some pedals!


----------

